# 2017 Dollar Tree Halloween



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't see a new thread for Dollar Tree for 2017 so here it is. And here's a few items I saw on the site today that should be in the stores or coming soon.


For circus/carnevil: 
Bubble Fun Popsicle Bubble Blowers -- Choc, Vanilla and Strawberry ice cream bar shapes: https://www.dollartree.com/Summer-P...wers-3-ct-Packs/1284c412c412p407007/index.pro

Hula hoops (various sizes -- for circus hoops for animals acts): https://www.dollartree.com/Summer-P...astic-Fun-Hoops/1284c412c412p406897/index.pro


Prop building:
Foam Kick Boards (make nice foam chest pieces for prop build): https://www.dollartree.com/Summer-P...oam-Kick-Boards/1284c665c665p337441/index.pro

Foam Water Noodles, 49 inches (prop arms and legs): https://www.dollartree.com/Summer-P...ter-Noodles-49-/1284c665c665p317629/index.pro

Adult (and kids) luau Raffia grass skirts for haunted tiki themes: https://www.dollartree.com/Summer-P...ia-Grass-Skirts/1284c880c880p299290/index.pro

38in Fabic Luau Flower Leis: https://www.dollartree.com/Summer-P...Leis-3-ct-Packs/1284c880c880p309785/index.pro


Signage:
Plastic picture frame, 11x14inch, good size and works well in many situations where you need a decent size sign (I used this "large" frame in the past--_DT doesn't always have this in stock_--for my Brain Research Clinic and haunted hotel signage--added black foam board and white push-in lettering inside frame): https://www.dollartree.com/Wholesal...Frames-11x14-in-/958c545c545p363572/index.pro

























For Fake "Water" for lab jars ( http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...host-spookies-fake-water-jar-prop-effect.html ):
Jot magnifying sheets 9.5x6.75in: https://www.dollartree.com/Office-S...agnifying-Sheets/610c613c613p350924/index.pro









Same size "aliens" to show off amount of magnification, also "in person" gives a watery look to the contents.


Setting the haunt table, serveware trays:
Nickel plated metal serving trays, various shapes (round, oval and rectangular): https://www.dollartree.com/househol...al-Serving-Trays/500c526c530p340777/index.pro


Moving Eyeball prop:
Clear Oval plastic serving bowls: https://www.dollartree.com/househol...ic-Serving-Bowls/500c526c530p310783/index.pro


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I do need to pick me up some noodles and kick boards.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hubby steals my kick boards to use as kneeing pads in the garden so I"m always picking up a few. Thanks for the heads up on the bubbles. We're redoing the carn-evil theme for the group potluck, so they'll make a nice addition to the kids swag bags


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I could use some grass skirts for my voodoo theme and that bowl, the ideas are flowing for that.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've picked up some of the grass skirts to redo my Cousin It prop. Only could find the green stuff last year and a green Cousin It is just a bit wrong. So now I can have a punk (green) and a normal Cousin Its.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Hubby steals my kick boards to use as kneeing pads in the garden...


OMG THIS IS GENIUS!!! I'M TOTALLY STEALING THIS IDEA!!

Those stupid kneeling pads are never big enough & you have to keep inching them as you go along an edge. They're also never really thick enough. I have 2 that are just too small & I can only do about a foot at a time with it. 

THIS IS WHY I LOVE THIS FORUM!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If anyone sees tomato cages at Dollar Tree, please post here. Wanted a few small cheap ones for some prop materials. Thanks. I waited too long to pick some up a few years ago so want to look early while we're in growing season. If I don't see them, I know Lowes has them (33 in @ 1.98) and Home Depot too (42 in @ 2.68) but looking for something smaller.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll be in Dollar Tree today & I'll check for ya.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Going to have to remember that magnifying sheet idea, thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry, no tomato cages. They don't even have them on their site.

But I did find the magnifying sheets which I've never seen in any of the local Dollar Trees. I bought 4 or 5 since I'd never seen them before.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I keep hoping to find the flamingos again but nope not in my DY.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I keep hoping to find the flamingos again but nope not in my DY.



They show the flamingos on Page 9 of their 2017 Summer Catalgo (April-June). People could order them thru 5/15. I wonder if they will then just be available in the stores. I wouldn't give up yet, probably still on their way to stores. I'll try to stop in ours and let you know if I see them.

https://ads.dollartree.com/html5/app.php


Page 30 of the same catalog has their 20x30 black foam board listed. This is what I used for the signage in my Brain Research lab. Really does work great for pushing those white letter board lettering into. My store routine stocks the black but it's not always in the store so stock up some if you see it and have plans for signs.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The one I visited today had the flamingos.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Was at the Dollar Tree, picked up some stuff, here are some ideas I've used in the past:
Fat bats: 








Can be Twisty Juggling Pins:








Inflatable Kickboard makes a good prop chest:








Carnevil Theme:














Weaponry:








Prop Security:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the fat bats for juggling pins Bosco P. Soultrane!!! And loving your Twisty there! Definitely looking for those next trip in. They also might make good carnival ring toss stands to throw the rings over.

As mentioned I've used foam kickboards for chest pieces as they provide a solid chest surface for props and you can add rib bones on top of it (skeleton version), paint and add a shirt partially opened for a kind of realistic look....or add hair to it for a werewolf chest. The ones I've bought in the past kind of had a natural curve to them too so more of a slightly rounded chest (flat boards I think would be less attractive). Hadn't thought about an inflatable kickboard but can see that being useful to plump up the chest on a pvc prop instead of stuffing with papers and such. Nice. Actually could have used that on my gorilla prop last year to fill him out a bit.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love the fat bats for juggling pins Bosco P. Soultrane!!! And loving your Twisty there! Definitely looking for those next trip in. They also might make good carnival ring toss stands to throw the rings over.
> 
> As mentioned I've used foam kickboards for chest pieces as they provide a solid chest surface for props and you can add rib bones on top of it (skeleton version), paint and add a shirt partially opened for a kind of realistic look....or add hair to it for a werewolf chest. The ones I've bought in the past kind of had a natural curve to them too so more of a slightly rounded chest (flat boards I think would be less attractive). Hadn't thought about an inflatable kickboard but can see that being useful to plump up the chest on a pvc prop instead of stuffing with papers and such. Nice. Actually could have used that on my gorilla prop last year to fill him out a bit.


Yes, the pins would look good decorated for ring toss. I was thinking of having a carnevil game that used nooses instead of rings, and you would fling them over heads. Might be good for a wild west theme tho. 

They also have inflatable beach balls, swim fins and tubes, they could be used for arms, calves, beer bellies, etc... of course these would be used for props that hide them under clothing. I used a beach ball last year for my Santa to give him a bowl full of jelly-belly. The kickboards aren't too bad, they're fairly sturdy... kids would love them at the beach or pool... for only a buck!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> The one I visited today had the flamingos.


Was just in one of my 2 closest and no flamingos... in fact is was looking pretty trashed and had more then a few empty shelves. The other close on is a tiny thing and almost never has anything and if they do it just a few.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's so crazy how different Dollar Trees can be. The one closest to me was actually cleaner than its ever been & always has more Halloween stuff. The other one that's close is always neat but has zero stuff.

I usually buy those little solar bobble things when they come out & one store always has them, the neat one never does.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

DTs despite corp telling them the what's and when's all do seem to be a different store to store. Not sure on how merchandise is allotted if it's ordered by a manager or corp sends them what they think should be in that store. I know that one of the biggest stores in the state has in the past a lot of stuff I've never seen in another DT and has had more "sales" of older stuff 2 for a $1. Alas it's too far away to make regular trips too. 

For me the real hair pulling is say 7 years ago they use to put out some Halloween things about mid July... Then a manager told me Corp says even if it's taking up space in the back can't go out till after Labor Day. What really irked her was the same week she had the ok to put out Halloween she was suppose to put out Christmas too.


----------



## Crypt31 (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope they put out some new miniatures. I need a bunch more.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

More tips:

Nail polish, all kinds of reds... make great prop blood. Comes with a brush and only a buck!

Grow creatures, put them in jars, watch them grow 600 times their size. Go over to the office supplies section and get some highlighters, break them open and put them in the jar for a little while, when done, they will glow like crazy under black-light.

Can't wait for the plastic rats to come in!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Hubby steals my kick boards to use as kneeing pads in the garden so I"m always picking up a few.


Now why didn't I think of that?  Just hoping I can find one or two.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I feel lucky to have a DT that carries the Tombstone Corners pieces. I have visited four other stores including one that is huge, and none of them gets them in. Also notice that general merchandise varies quite a bit from store to store.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Hubby steals my kick boards to use as kneeing pads in the garden so I"m always picking up a few.


Although I had to get mine at 5 Below, I used mine today while I was outside repotting some cacti. Such a great idea.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Just wanted to drop a little side note here for anyone wanting to do a project using the noodle root corpsing idea I came up with, the dollar store noodles are made from a cheap, hard foam that is far superior for corpsing to the "soft" feeling noodles you find at walmart and other places. I used mostly dollar store noodles to build the arch I made, but bought a few from Walmart as well. Had a tough time with the Walmart noodles melting more before I could build up a few protective layers of plastic corpsing. Just a little tidbit of info I thought I'd drop here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a heads up that if you are looking for a large inflatable inter tube swim ring, just picked up two from Dollar Tree in a 30-inch size. Called a Splash Ring. Great size, most are much smaller. These are a translucent cellophane-like colored plastic, no design. I chose blue (nice watery blue color) and think I saw a few other colors. Last year I picked up a blue swim mask/snorkel and blue swim fins for adding to my HD skeleton horse when I do a California halloween beach theme with skelemingos and beach going nighttime skeletons getting a moon-tan. The ring will go over the horse's head so the biggest size available was important. Someone posted a photo of a real horse mocked up with swim gear last year and I just loved it. 

I'm mentioning this because this size ring goes fast every year. Missed out on it last year.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I can't wait until they put out the miniatures again. Last year I got a bunch but I didn't get everything that DT was supposed to have 

I ended up getting an odd...mix of last years and the year before that...wonder if they'll bring out anything new. I also hope I can find the skelly animals...had a heck of a time trying to find them...never found them or those paint your own day of the dead skulls or the paintable figures or the glow in the dark paint... :/


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Not much yet, but here's a hint of what's coming.

https://www.dollartree.com/Halloween-Headquarters/Halloween-Decorations-Bulk-Halloween-Decor-1Each-DollarTree-com/Spooky-Battery-Operated-LED-Window-Candles-with-Skull-Base/1191c639c639p412416/index.pro


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I was told by the manager of my DT that I could place an order online and have it shipped to the store. Maybe you can go that route for the flamingos


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am making a homemade candelabra and picked up some sweet pieces. I think with some redoing those candle sticks would be a good edition. I can't wait to see them in the store.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ooo I like those.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Shadow Panther said:


> I am making a homemade candelabra and picked up some sweet pieces. I think with some redoing those candle sticks would be a good edition. I can't wait to see them in the store.


Very cool...what are you using as material?


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Even though there's nothing but a bunch of fall themed florals at DT, I still have use in my props for the "normal" stuff...

For making fake intestines...








When spreading out your latex when making fake intestines, this cheapo brush and roller do a better job than a sponge brush (even comes with a pair of "one-size-doesn't fit anyone" gloves:








And to add some glistening to body parts, eyes, open wounds, etc...








I am using these for the cables on my trapeze bars... 








Popcorn... and bags...














These are crazy back scratchers, but with a little crafty imagination, they could be creepy hands on a pumpkin:








Doctor themed stuff...














This simple mat could become a industrial looking grate in your haunt with a little rusty painting...








Frankenstein's toothbrushes?








Tap-lites for the electrically challanged a simple way to dress up a prop:














This stuff is great for hiding stuff, like a less flexible creepy cloth:








Manor Haunts need little doilies under all their props... these would look great with a little blood spilled on them or tea stained... can also be used for collars on dolls or small props.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

found this today for boney's
https://www.dollartree.com/Plastic-Rat-Skeleton-Decorations-7-25-in-/p413580/index.pro


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

They also have the skeleton bird listed too. https://www.dollartree.com/Plastic-Bird-Skeleton-Decorations-7-25-in-/p413586/index.pro


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Those shelf sitters ahhhhhhh


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Need to get skeleton rats and more of the bird Shellie's too! Wondering if they will have the Tombstone Carners pieces again this year?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I will be compelled to buy those shelf sitters & bobbleheads.


----------



## misskitty1222 (Sep 30, 2013)

I really hope the DTs in my area, are far more ahead than last yr. It seems like it took them forever! Then again, I'm already looking in June, haha! 

I love their bird skeletons, I actually have some still sitting out, bc.... Well, they were just too cool to put away! I also have their "old style" crows, which I realllly wish they'd bring back, last yr, all my area ones had were glitter black crows, and where my decor is also Primitive, I use those bad boys year round! But, I wanted to go as The Birds, and I couldn't bc I wasn't paying other store prices for their crows. As soon as mine has the skeletons, tho, I'm grabbing a bunch! I'm getting those butterflies, lol, reading this post, and if my son wasn't so tired, I'd be heading to at least One of the DT now! Lol! 

BTW, I am super lucky to have at least 5, with a new one coming up, all within a 10 ml radius, and 2 of those, always have their shelves stocked, and the rest, well, it's a hit or total fail! Lol! At least we have 2 that's a hit. And, one, had a few Halloween crafty items or like bugs, etc in the kids section, all yr round. That is new, and far bigger and better than all the others, and weren't here last yr, so I'll be stalking that one this yr, at least a few times a wk til Halloween! 

Oh, one last thing, if u didn't already, the pool noodles also make great wreaths, as well as the feather boas, and the black crows! Just a kinda cool creepy wreath! Lol!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

These look like they could be useful for alot of different things!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Malicious said:


> View attachment 433338
> View attachment 433346
> 
> 
> These look like they could be useful for alot of different things!


Oooh, I definitely need those strings at the bottom! Our store has put out their fall pumpkins and shelf sitters, in addition to their florals. They have the orange "mercury glass" pumpkins this year, and I think I've missed them every year prior.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes! Stopped at our local store this evening and they started putting Halloween stuff out today! Just a few endcaps so far, but I will be stalking from now on!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I ordered some of the skelly rats from DT site to store...they came in, today! Here's a pic of them, below. They have similar movement to the skelly birds they had last year...head swivels, jaw opens and arms move a little bit. My store, also, had lots of Fall beginning to be put out and one end cap of Halloween stuff. Since my rats came in on the truck, my guess is that, possibly, more Halloween came with them on the truck and could be in the stockroom...so keep your eyes open, everyone!!


----------



## Dreamgoddess (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if DT is going to have the Tombstone Corners minis this year? I keep checking their website, but haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Onebrightcrayon (Jan 1, 2016)

*Dollar tree 2017 Halloween stock sighting*

I apologize in advance if this is a duplicate. I browsed a few categories & did not see posted.

I was in my local Dollar Tree (Lighthouse Point, Fl 33064) & was pleasantly surprised to see their Halloween stock being displayed. They even had 2/$1 bins!!! 

Last year, September 1st was the magic day for Halloween stock for both the Dollar Tree & Walmart in my area.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Went by dollar tree today. Here are some pics of stuff. I thought the tassels might be good for adding to the HD costume for the horse ( for someone perhaps doing a midevil theme)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

What are the ghosts & witches above the lanterns in this pic?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> What are the ghosts & witches above the lanterns in this pic?


The box they are sitting in says light and sound ghost or witch. I didn't really pick it up and inspect it closely.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Dreamgoddess said:


> Does anyone know if DT is going to have the Tombstone Corners minis this year? I keep checking their website, but haven't seen it yet.


I'm curious of this myself.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Either watch this video or go to about 3:17 for the witch.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

The noise on the witch would drive me crazy!


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

I haven't tried Dollar tree yet.. Now I will go check before the weekend


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Dreamgoddess said:


> Does anyone know if DT is going to have the Tombstone Corners minis this year? I keep checking their website, but haven't seen it yet.


They didn't put them on the site last year either. I went to their social media pages and asked and they wouldn't give me an answer. It was very frustrating. They promoted it the first 2 years then last year just dropped it. You had to wait to see if the stores had any. I know a lot of the Tombstone Corners collectors were upset because some stores didn't even get them in, and some stores only put out the previous years stock.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I haven't seen anything but leftovers for Tombstone Corners in the last couple of years. I don't know why they never kept them up or added pieces. My only guess is it was cost prohibitive. I never saw the whole sets in stores, those you had to buy online, but they did have pieces & figures here & there. It seems like it was a hit so I never understood why they stopped them.

WHY OH WHY DO SOME HALLOWEEN THINGS HAVE TO PUT FORTH SUCH A STUPID, HORRID NOISE!!

I love those little ghosts & witches but was afraid that was the case & I was correct. I will probably get a few to give away anyway.

I'll also pick up some of those light strings because they are super useful.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> I haven't seen anything but leftovers for Tombstone Corners in the last couple of years. I don't know why they never kept them up or added pieces. My only guess is it was cost prohibitive. I never saw the whole sets in stores, those you had to buy online, but they did have pieces & figures here & there. It seems like it was a hit so I never understood why they stopped them.
> 
> WHY OH WHY DO SOME HALLOWEEN THINGS HAVE TO PUT FORTH SUCH A STUPID, HORRID NOISE!!
> 
> ...


The light strings are an excellent deal.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

The metallic skulls from, last year are back in silver, gold, and black. You can order a min of 4 which is awesome. https://www.dollartree.com/Metallic-Ceramic-Skulls-3-in-/p399026/index.pro


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Shadowbat said:


> Dreamgoddess said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if DT is going to have the Tombstone Corners minis this year? I keep checking their website, but haven't seen it yet.
> ...


That is a shame. I really like them. I guess we shall see if they do. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> WHY OH WHY DO SOME HALLOWEEN THINGS HAVE TO PUT FORTH SUCH A STUPID, HORRID NOISE!!
> 
> I love those little ghosts & witches but was afraid that was the case & I was correct. I will probably get a few to give away anyway.


Some of us are buying them because of the sounds. Those are the sounds of Halloween. The eerie "sonic sound" made by the ghost is the most iconic Halloween sound of all time, serving as the official sound of Halloween all through the '80s and '90s. The eerie laugh made by the witch came about in the early '90s and is still cool, but not as cool as the ghost's sonic sound.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Yep. When i went to dollar tree yesterday and pushed the try me button for the ghost I was quite suprised by the noise the ghost made and recognized it immediately as it was exactly the same noise as one of the very first halloween decorations ( that i still have) bought at k mart when my kids were very little ( 1980s) was a 6-8 inch skeleton on a stick the base was round and had a speaker. When activated the stick moved and made the skeleton appear to be swaying side to side.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes!
I must have the ghost for those very reasons.
I had a water globe with a haunted house inside and bats that flew around instead of snow, made that sound.
Was broken in an earthquake


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That is a very good point & yes, both make that EXACT nostalgic sound. 

But just in case the noise starts to get on your last nerve, you can pry the bottom off both, cut the speaker wire & no more sound! 

On the witches I just bought there was a wire to the light & one to the speaker & I just cut the one that went to the speaker. It's was pretty obvious which wire was which even for a electronically clueless person like me since there's only 2 wires & only 1 went to the speaker. On the ghosts there's 2 wires together but you can see that the thing they're attached to states "SP" so I assumed it was the speaker wires & cut the one on the right on both & no more sound once again!

If you screw it up (which I've done more than once on other props), or you want the noise for just a special occasion, you can just pull out the whole light/speaker combo & put a battery operated tea light in it.

I only made it to one DT today & they had one aisle of Halloween & but they did have the witches & ghosts along with a bunch of those cute little lanterns but I couldn't find any that worked even after I pulled the tabs out. I also got some skull & pumpkin battery operated light sets, some other orange & purple battery operated light sets, some squishy things called Googly Monsters for treat bags, some Halloween stickers, ribbon & small rolls of mesh.

Here's the Googly Monsters. I thought they were super cute & I'd never seen them in my regular, trashed DT so I figure if I can buy 5-10 each visit between now & Halloween I'll have enough pretty quickly since we don't even get 20 ToTers any more.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Zead said:


> The metallic skulls from, last year are back in silver, gold, and black. You can order a min of 4 which is awesome. https://www.dollartree.com/Metallic-Ceramic-Skulls-3-in-/p399026/index.pro
> View attachment 438505


They had these last year? Why didn't I see them?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh dang, I'm going to have to scoop up some of those witches and ghosts. I love that sound...they remind me of this old doorbell Halloween thing I used to have as a kid.

The string lights look cute as well.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> They had these last year? Why didn't I see them?


They had the silver and gold ones last year at my local store, I bought the silver one. I hope to find the black one in my store this year.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Zead said:


> The metallic skulls from, last year are back in silver, gold, and black. You can order a min of 4 which is awesome. https://www.dollartree.com/Metallic-Ceramic-Skulls-3-in-/p399026/index.pro
> View attachment 438505


I bought a bunch of the silver last year. I plan on making candle holders with them. So excited they have black now. I just hope my DT gets them


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Oh dang, I'm going to have to scoop up some of those witches and ghosts. I love that sound...they remind me of this old doorbell Halloween thing I used to have as a kid.
> 
> The string lights look cute as well.


I bought a witch and ghost a few days ago. They're not bad at all for a buck. I think I may pick up a few more.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Had these out at my store


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I managed to drop in on a DT I've never been to before and grabbed two each of the ghost and witch...LOVE EM! I also grabbed the string lights in both purple and orange, two bleeding light up candles, two strings of LED Autumn leaves and each paintable mini figure kit (the dracula, witch, pumpkin head and frank) that I missed out on last year!

Didn't see the other string lights or the little lanterns...oh well I still have plenty of time.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Both my closest DTs are putting stuff out. Sadly neither have any Tombstone Corners items yet and neither had any idea of they would.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

Shadowbat said:


> Both my closest DTs are putting stuff out. Sadly neither have any Tombstone Corners items yet and neither had any idea of they would.


Mine only had last years Tombstone Corners buildings out and a handful of other Halloween decorations.


----------



## Dreamgoddess (Aug 9, 2009)

I sent a message to DT on facebook asking about the Tombstone Corners. This is the reply I received.

"Unfortunately due to quality control issues, we will not be restocking the Cobblestone Villages this year. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Thank you"

Since I didn't ask about the Cobblestone village, I sent another message asking if that applied to Tombstone Corners also. I haven't received a reply yet.

I think this is a shame if it's true. The smaller village pieces were perfect for people who don't have a lot of room to set up a Lemax Village.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

Dreamgoddess said:


> I sent a message to DT on facebook asking about the Tombstone Corners. This is the reply I received.
> 
> "Unfortunately due to quality control issues, we will not be restocking the Cobblestone Villages this year. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Thank you"
> 
> ...


They used that same stock response last year. I honestly think that the Dollar Tree FB account is a bot or something. Either that or they can't read and only sees the word corners and automatically assumed cobblestone not tombstone corners.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Their Halloween Headquarters is open but some stuff is still only available in cases.
https://www.dollartree.com/halloween-headquarters/1191/index.cat


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Their Halloween Headquarters is open but some stuff is still only available in cases.
> https://www.dollartree.com/halloween-headquarters/1191/index.cat


They've got skele-birds _and _skele-rats this year! Available in smaller quantities, too. I'll have to pick up some of those. Pickings were slim in store for the skele-birds last year, and they weren't (officially) available from the website.










The rat skeleton looks a lot like the expensive ones from grandin road, though a little smaller.


----------



## Dreamgoddess (Aug 9, 2009)

Zead said:


> They used that same stock response last year. I honestly think that the Dollar Tree FB account is a bot or something. Either that or they can't read and only sees the word corners and automatically assumed cobblestone not tombstone corners.


This gives me hope! The local DT here only had older pieces of the village last year. I ended up having to buy the new pieces from Ebay last year. I was really hoping to be able to buy it from DT's website this year.


----------



## Deekay (Jul 4, 2017)

I ordered a box of the rats and birds (24 skeletons and $24 per box) about three weeks ago and they were delivered to my store for free last week. For a buck a piece the quality is surprisingly good. Should be awesome for some corpsing practise before trying it on bigger stuff like the Big Lots dragon.
I expect them to sell out pretty soon, like the plastic flamingos did.


----------



## misskitty1222 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ahhh.... I hope my DT gets the rats! We've had the birds last yr, and I believe the yr before but limited. Last yr, they had soooo many! I grabbed quite a few. I don't need a case, but they really are a great deal! 

The one DT in my own town, and the closest to me, has started stocking everything that's been posted here from others in their store, and also tons of fall stuff. I also make a few mesh wreaths and the mesh rolls they have out are nice colors for fall, along w the wired ribbon, so I grabbed a bunch bc that stuff is alwaysssssss gone so fast! And, they had some Halloween, not wicked earth shattering ones, but a couple were different from last yr, so I grabbed a few. Hopefully they'll be putting the ribbon out they had last yr with the skulls! That was my fav, but I didn't get to grab enough last yr! Of course, Michaels & AC Moore has tons of cool wired ribbon, but they also are $9.99! I can use a coupon, but buying one at a time just sucks. Lol! 

It's also really weird to me that they will have the smallest and fastest to sell out DT stocking Halloween NOW, and the biggest one, that is always well stocked, Not stocking anything yet! I haven't had the chance to check allll the area DT yet, but I hope to this weekend. It's also crazy how fast certain things will be wiped out, and other things last til the end. You'd think, after all this time, they would see that. But, like the little village pieces, apparently they don't really pay attention much to stuff like that! Lol!


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

Misskitty04 said:


> Ahhh.... I hope my DT gets the rats! We've had the birds last yr, and I believe the yr before but limited. Last yr, they had soooo many! I grabbed quite a few. I don't need a case, but they really are a great deal!


You can buy the rats and birds in quantities of 4 and have free shipping to the store if they don't get them at your location. I ordered four of each just in case my local store doesn't get them or they sell out before I get to the store.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Anyone know when Dollar Tree takes down their Back to School displays? I visited two locations last week and they each had a couple of stands of some Halloween out but I didn't see any of the cooler items from the website. I figure they'll put the rest of the stock out when Back to School is cleared.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Anyone know when Dollar Tree takes down their Back to School displays? I visited two locations last week and they each had a couple of stands of some Halloween out but I didn't see any of the cooler items from the website. I figure they'll put the rest of the stock out when Back to School is cleared.


The schools here go back to school the last week of August. Last year the worker at DT told me that they'd have their items out by Aug 31st. So, I assume by Sept 1st probably.


----------



## jenlea81 (Aug 13, 2012)

My kids started school today so I can begin my weekly Dollar Tree drops ins lol. Three kids in DT is a big NO for me. I went a couple of weeks ago to our new one and though it was filled with school supplies, they had started putting out fall flowers and candy. Will make a pass this week and see if anything is out.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I found this today red wine with cinnamon I thought maybe it could be used to make mulled wine? If it's good I have three bottles if it's disgusting....hey it was a buck and I have a birthday present for my brother LOL  Also I cannot pass up ribbon for a dollar







Anyone else ever seen wine in Dollar Tree?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

No!

Holy crap! Dollar Tree is one step closer to heaven lol fancy


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Dollar Tree sells wine? How, when, what?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> No!
> 
> Holy crap! Dollar Tree is one step closer to heaven lol fancy


LOL Yeah....we shall see how fancy it is when I open a bottle


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy CRAP!

Never ever seen wine in DT anywhere ever! It would never happen in our county either, the county controls all that crap & they'd never let DT sell wine.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Holy CRAP!
> 
> Never ever seen wine in DT anywhere ever! It would never happen in our county either, the county controls all that crap & they'd never let DT sell wine.


I have never seen it in the one closest to me, but I went to the one the next town down the hill and there it was


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't wait for the review!


----------



## Jth123!! (Aug 12, 2017)

I've been trying to figure out if they're going to be putting out new Halloween village sets this year and this is the response I get. Their FB has to be a bot.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Jth123!! said:


> I've been trying to figure out if they're going to be putting out new Halloween village sets this year and this is the response I get. Their FB has to be a bot.


I think that is what they are called in general. I know last year the Christmas village items had to be pulled off the shelves because of lead in the paint, might be the same with all of the sets so they decided not to carry it.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I didn't see these on the website so thought I'd post them here for anyone interested. Glass jack-o-lantern candle holders with a metal handle.

My location still has only two small displays of Halloween surrounded by back to school.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

DT sells wine?! I feel like I miss out on so many neat things since my state only just recently allowed the sell of beer and wine in grocery stores and gas stations and from what I hear Giant Eagle and Sheetz snatched all the permits up.

Those glass pumpkin candle holders are super cute and I like the silver metallic skull. DTs around here typically don't have their Halloween stuff until mid-September here so hopefully I'll be able to grab a few.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh those glass jacks are cute! I'll have to see if I can swing by another DT tomorrow...also one I've never been too as it's near a doctors appointment I'll be having...I like going to ones I've never been to...the ones around me are all...well...really poor...literally...and never get anything good in them. Not in great neighborhoods and the biggest one actually burnt down a few months ago...arson some people are saying.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nox Eterna said:


> I found this today red wine with cinnamon I thought maybe it could be used to make mulled wine? If it's good I have three bottles if it's disgusting....hey it was a buck and I have a birthday present for my brother LOL  Also I cannot pass up ribbon for a dollar
> View attachment 445145
> 
> Anyone else ever seen wine in Dollar Tree?


I have never seen wine in any of them around here


----------



## Dreamgoddess (Aug 9, 2009)

Jth123!! said:


> I've been trying to figure out if they're going to be putting out new Halloween village sets this year and this is the response I get. Their FB has to be a bot.


This was the exact same response I received when I asked about the village set.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Jth123!! said:


> I've been trying to figure out if they're going to be putting out new Halloween village sets this year and this is the response I get. Their FB has to be a bot.


This sounds like an employee copying a canned response. Businesses have a whole slew of canned responses to save on typing. It's still a person reading your message, but replying with CTRL-V as opposed to taking the time to write you a personalized message.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought a few of those glass JOLs & have no clue if I need more or if I'm good. They seem too cool & cheap to not buy more but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Our dollar tree is starting to put out more Halloween. I did see some of the Tombstone Corners accessory pieces but no village. I asked the cashier and he said he wasn't sure if they had received any village pieces, but said I might want to check back in tomorrow evening. So guess where I'm heading after work!  Also if anyone needs some of the accessory pieces, I will pick them up for you. I know they had gazebos, fence sections, the witch and grim reaper for sure.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't recall ever seeing the entire village in stores, I think you had to buy that online.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> I don't recall ever seeing the entire village in stores, I think you had to buy that online.


Our local store has had the entire village every year so far. I know one year there was a few exclusive pieces that could only be ordered online and I managed to grab them too. I've been in four other Dollar Trees that have never once had the villages. I don't know why ours gets them and the others don't.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Went by my local dollar tree this morning and there was alot of midevil knight stuff there in the kids costume area. Thought if could be used to deck out the home depot horse for anyone doing a midevil castle theme. There was a costume that looked like it could be made easily into a flag. Would have taken pics but i left my phone in the car!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Our local store has had the entire village every year so far. I know one year there was a few exclusive pieces that could only be ordered online and I managed to grab them too. I've been in four other Dollar Trees that have never once had the villages. I don't know why ours gets them and the others don't.


This is what makes us crazy, one store will have it, & every other store in a 50 mile radius won't & that happens at a lot of stores. I wonder how much stock DTs keep around? Like is that stock from the original run or are they secretly only sending certain stores that stuff?

I ordered a village online when they first came out & the realized I have zero room for even such a small village & sold it to someone here.


----------



## scribe (Aug 23, 2017)

The switch from back to school to Halloween is on at the Dollar Trees around me. Three aisles of stuff up at the three I stopped by today. Two had the skeleton birds but no sign of the rats just yet.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine has rats and no birds. I was told there would be motion activated things coming the 26th other than the witches and ghosts. The manager seemed pretty excited about them.


----------



## halloweenjoy (Jul 27, 2017)

Has anyone seen the rubber knives (bloody) there this year? Didn't see it on the website, but am hoping I can find some super-cheap.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I missed out on the birds last year and was able to snag some this year!

Also picked up their shaped lollipops and "chocolate" eyeballs for the ToTs since other sites online have them priced steeper. Anyone try their candy before?


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

Some pics from there today


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bought those chocolate eyes and while I can't vouch for the peanut butter one, I can tell you the fudge one is okay but the caramel one is horrible. Would have thought the opposite since I love caramel. I bought the ghost and witch lollipops last year and while cute they have a very bland to no flavor and are hard as a rock.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

What is up with the DT skulls this year? They look...off...like...too long. The ones on the pedestals look better than those long skulls.

DT candy is hit or miss, though some of it is surprisingly good. Buy a bag, taste it, if it sucks take it to work & leave it in the kitchen, people at work will eat anything.  At least that's how it works at my workpace.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback you two! I'll refrain from buying more. The foil wrapping on the eyeballs at least adds some fun to a candy bowl.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love the SpongeBob Crabby Patty Gummies they sell. They're my husband's favourite.


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Found my rats...


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bought 2 of the bird skeletons today but my store was sold out of the rats already.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Stopped in and grabbed my rats and sitters. It still looks like they are setting up. A few items I was looking for that I didn't see yet.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Ps thought this was great! hahaha. Happy Weekend everyone. .. I'll be working










edit to say RCIAG I really thought of you immediately when I saw this card. Since we love a lot of the same stuff I thought you would get a kick out of it but I don't have your address  
and by same stuff I mean maybe same sense of humor too not baby carrots or... hahaha


----------



## Grimhilde (Oct 1, 2010)

My local store was already sold out of both the rat and bird skellies. 
The mgr there told me that they didn't even last a day! _ (maybe some of you live closer to me than I realize? )_ 
Anyway, not to be stymied, I stopped in at a store a bit further away and did manage to snag 3 birds!! *WOOT*










They go well with the big vulture skellie that I got at JoAnn Fabrics last year - 
so I am planning to create a vignette of mama and babies in a nest.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a great card plus I love Frankenstein! 

I ordered some scarecrow solar bobbles so I'll be in there this weekend to pick them up & I can't wait!!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

When I was in Dollar Tree a couple of weeks ago I saw those adorable little lanterns. They're about 4 or 5 inches tall and come in three patterns on orange panels: black cat, flying witch, and haunted house. I was immediately drawn to the black cat lantern. I picked up one of the lanterns and wanted to give it a quick test to make sure the light worked before buying it. After pulling out the little tab I turned it on and thought it must be broken because I didn't see any light at all. But then I saw a very, very dim flicker inside. I could barely see it and there was no illumination at all. I started to put it back because it seemed worthless but the black cat was so cute I thought, oh what the heck...it's only a dollar.

Well, fast forward to that night and I turned it on again in my living room and wow! What a difference! At home, the little light was pretty bright and the shade of orange in the panels is just a beautiful shade of Halloween orange. Just a perfect tiny little pop of color. I was so pleased that I went back to DT a couple of days later and bought 5 more lanterns. I must say, that for just a dollar each, they are a really nice little accent scattered throughout my indoor decorations. I think they are well worth the price.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't remember now who posted this idea but Thank you. I found the same greeting card and perfect frame to go with it at DT.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well somehow DT screwed up my order of solar turkey bobbles & the DotD wooden skulls. I got my confirmation to go pick up an order & in that order I got my scarecrows , 4 each of the boy & girl scarecrow. I then got another email to pick up the turkeys & the DotD skulls but when I went in it said I'd already picked it up & that they didn't have my order.

Somehow I could not explain to the manager that no, I just picked up the scarecrows & there should be another order there of solar turkeys & wooden DotD skulls. She said that was the only order they got.

So I'm just going to let that turkey & skull order expire & I just re-ordered it to have them delivered UPS. It's worth it not to have to go back there right now.

To add to the misery I was checking out some other stuff & someone at the checkout started screaming at the cashier about something about checks or I don't even know what. Then the person in line behind her tried to intervene & be rational & then I heard "OH YOU WANNA GO GIRL?!?! LETS GO!!" from the other customer & I thought I need to move to another part of the store so I'm out of firing range. 

My obituary will not read "Died in a Dollar Tree shootout."

They have a security guard at this DT, yes, that's how bad the place can be sometimes, & he intervened before it went any further. It's a great store stock wise & has more than the other "safer" store near me, it has some very nice cashiers but the customers can be rough sometimes. It made me remember why I have stuff shipped to home instead. 

I've let an order sit at store accidentally before, I didn't realize I'd shipped to the wrong one & forgot about it. They just credit you for it since you didn't get your product so Imma let that order sit there & let them stock it to the shelves instead. 

It's worth the $5 shipping costs to avoid near death.


----------



## bnb0627 (Aug 28, 2014)

Grimhilde said:


> My local store was already sold out of both the rat and bird skellies.
> The mgr there told me that they didn't even last a day! _ (maybe some of you live closer to me than I realize? )_
> Anyway, not to be stymied, I stopped in at a store a bit further away and did manage to snag 3 birds!! *WOOT*
> 
> ...


My DT finally started getting the good Halloween stuff in, although it wasn't all put out. I found a box of the rats and bird skellies and opened them and got two of each. I really like them though and I'm thinking I might go back tomorrow for more.

Has anyone corpsed them? Or does everyone use them as is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Haven't thought to corpse them somehow that doesn't feel quite right BUT since I have chickens, ducks, geese, turkeys and guinea fowl I thought I'd glue their mottled feathers on instead. Just to be clear no birds would be harmed in doing this I just collect feathers off the ground when I fine any nice ones laying around. 



bnb0627 said:


> My DT finally started getting the good Halloween stuff in, although it wasn't all put out. I found a box of the rats and bird skellies and opened them and got two of each. I really like them though and I'm thinking I might go back tomorrow for more.
> 
> Has anyone corpsed them? Or does everyone use them as is?
> 
> ...


----------



## bnb0627 (Aug 28, 2014)

I want to get a bunch of them so I don't want them to all look exactly the same, it makes them seem more fake to me I guess. Hmm I wonder if I can use my heat gun to change their body positions just a little.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You can order the skelly rats & birds online in increments of 4 so if you need a lot of them that's the way to go & just have them shipped to the store if you don't want to pay for shipping.


----------



## Grimhilde (Oct 1, 2010)

bnb0627 said:


> I want to get a bunch of them so I don't want them to all look exactly the same, it makes them seem more fake to me I guess. Hmm I wonder if I can use my heat gun to change their body positions just a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not planning to corpse mine (not this year, at least), though I may add some hand-painting / antiquing touches, 
but these little birds do have a few movable parts, which works for my purpose of giving each of them a distinct "personality" in my nest vignette;
their heads can be swiveled a full 360° - the bottom jaw can be positioned from fully closed to wide-open, and both wings can be swiveled up to an "open" position, if desired.
Pretty good for $1, IMO:


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I was looking around at dollar tree for something to make large bugs and was really excited to find these mixed in with plastic dinosaurs and such! hoping to find more at the other local dollar tree


----------



## IfYouDare (Sep 10, 2015)

Made this front door wreath out of 10 dollar tree skeleton hands! I opted out of spraying and/or repainting, because I didn't mind the shading on these.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

IfYouDare said:


> Made this front door wreath out of 10 dollar tree skeleton hands! I opted out of spraying and/or repainting, because I didn't mind the shading on these.


Very cool. Great job.


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, that skeleton hand wreath is so awesome! Thanks for sharing it, I may have to make one of my own. 

I need to go back to my DT and see if they have anymore Halloween items out. So far I just picked up one of the spooky light up ghosts because they remind me of the classic Halloween blow molds. I also grabbed a bag of crispy chocolate witches which are super cute and taste pretty good! I will pick up more soon for treat bags too!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I was soooo sad! I walked into my local Dollar Tree yesterday (September 26) and found that the employees were busily moving all the Halloween merchandise away from the prime store locations so they could replace it all with CHRISTMAS!!!! It's not even October yet and Halloween is getting the bum's rush for Christmas stuff!  And I thought that if you even heard someone humming a Christmas carol in October it was legal to kill him and use his corpse as a Halloween decoration. Dollar Tree should hang it's head in shame!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I need a single small witch hat on the headband & I'm afraid they won't have any left by now. I got one that's orange & it just doesn't work for what I'm doing. I know there's a ton out there but most of them are more than $1.


----------



## GirlNo3Belcher (Sep 25, 2017)

DavyKnoles said:


> I was soooo sad! I walked into my local Dollar Tree yesterday (September 26) and found that the employees were busily moving all the Halloween merchandise away from the prime store locations so they could replace it all with CHRISTMAS!!!! It's not even October yet and Halloween is getting the bum's rush for Christmas stuff!  And I thought that if you even heard someone humming a Christmas carol in October it was legal to kill him and use his corpse as a Halloween decoration. Dollar Tree should hang it's head in shame!


That's the worst! I went to Dollar Tree this past weekend and it was still chock full of Halloween stuff...but knowing how quickly everything disappears, I'm already preparing myself for the fact that it will probably be wiped out by the time I go back on Friday. I usually don't think to go there until early October, and everything is always cleaned out and being replaced with Christmas stuff.  

But, when they actually have Halloween items, I always love checking them out for a cheap thrill. This weekend I bought a ton of those "Creepy Cloths" because I always end up using them all over the house. I use them as table cloths, mantle scarfs, curtains, etc. They sell them everywhere, but why buy it anywhere else when Dollar Tree has it for $1?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

RCIAG...you could check Goodwill, they have some in there Halloween section. I think they were only 2.99 still not a bad price


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's not a big deal, there's plenty out there, I just don't wanna pay $10 for it when I"m just gluing it to a doll's head.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I just received an email from dollar tree announcing.... "early bird" Winter / Christmas products.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Has anyone seen the silver and black skulls in their stores? No luck yet at mine, but mine is a joke. They has the snow globes sitting on the floor still in the box for a week. Now they're gone and none on the shelves.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I used to scoff at the "Halloween" novelty items those discount stores used to sell. Back in the day it was pretty pathetic. Cheap junk. But they've come a long way as the holiday has taken off. Now you can pick up 3 dimensional plastic sculptures, hack it a little, and turn it into something that looks unique. Several of our tombstones now have realistic looking skulls and what not that I could NEVER do from scratch...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I've spent more money at DT this year than some other stores. In fact I just bought a case of the foam pumpkins to be delivered!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought I share some things I bought from Dollar Tree (this year and in past years) to use in my Black Lagoon this year. 

This is a sign I made for the Monster Movie Drive-in "Black Lagoon Concession" area that will hang suspended over our ToT concession table. The light at the top is a clip on LED, battery light they are currently selling this year. I was only able to find 3 of them though after searching about a half dozen stores. One of the clerks told me it was recalled (didn't say why...who knows maybe the spring doesn't hold up long term, works fine for me right now for one night though), but she said they were remanufactured and they are expecting the new ones to arrive in early November (doesn't do me any good for halloween though ). They are pretty nice and something I will definitely pick up for later use when the new ones come in. Discrete on/off switch on the side, adjustable rather long neck which is nice to pull the light source further away if needed. 


















A few years back maybe you guys will remember DT carrying these cattail bird feeders. I picked up four of them for use in a swamp scene and always intended to light the inside with glow sticks. Turns out these will only accommodate a 6 inch stick and most out there I found were taller. This year I found this 4-pack in yellow at DT and because the ring tops get put on later, they fit perfectly. Looking so late in the season I only found 2 packages of these any of the stores I went to but enough to get me through this halloween. Don't want to waste them before halloween night but will try to remember to get a photo of them lit in the feeder. While DT doesn't sell the feeder any longer, lots of stores including HD do. The taller ones will have more room for the thicker and taller glow sticks so if you like the idea you still have options to do your own.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I use those clip on booklights for a lot of things. I have a couple on my bedside table lamp to turn on when I come into bed so I don't have to turn on a bright light & wake up my husband.

Then if the lights go out at night I have a light next to me & I can use it to read in bed too. I have one on a light in the LR too. My husband has some big, bright flash lights but those are charging in the basement & I can't reach all of the either so those things are perfect for me.

I keep one in my vacation bag too. They're great to find you way around a strange hotel room in the middle of the night.


----------

